# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Κοινωνική φοβία

## hope.

Καλησπέρα! Είμαι καινούργια στο forum και λίγο lost (λες και δε μου έφτανε όλη αυτή η χασούρα που έχω στη ζωή μου χεχε) Θα ήθελα λίγη βοήθεια σχετικά με την "κοινωνική φοβία". Υπάρχει λύση? Υπάρχει γιατρειά? (εκτός φαρμάκων)
ευχαριστώ!

----------


## triste_mariposa

Γεια σου Hope και καλωσήρθες! Κι εγώ μόλις χθες γράφτηκα στο forum. Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να περιγράψεις τί εννοείς με την έννοια "κοινωνική φοβία" ; Πώς το βιώνεις, σαν συναίσθημα, σαν δραστηριότητα, σαν πρόβλημα. Πώς έιναι η ρουτίνα σου και πώς θα περιέγραφες την κοινωνική σου ζωή, τις επαφές σου με τους άλλους, το είδος των σχέσεων που συνάπτεις κτλ?

----------


## betelgeuse

Καλως ηρθες hope.Θα ηθελα και εγω να ρωτησω καποια παραπανω πραγματα οπως 
ηλικια?
σου εχει γινει διαγνωση απο καποιον ειδικο?
Εγω εχω γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη,ιδεοληπτικη διαταραχη και εχω περασει και απο καταθλιψη, και τωρα εχω αρχισει να τα ξεπερναω.
Δεν παιρνω φαρμακα,γενικα ειμαι κατα της χρησης τους.
Ειμαι σε γκρουπ αυτοβοηθειας και επισκεφτομαι ψυχολογο μια φορα το διμηνο.
Ουσιαστικα επισκεπτομαι τον ψυχολογο που συντονιζει το γκρουπ αυτοβοηθειας.
Δεν κανω ακομα ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι εκκρεμει μια μαλακια με την ασφαλεια μου,αλλα ειμαι σε λιστα αναμονης για να ξεκινησω.

Αρα οπως καταλαβαινεις θεραπεια χωρις φαρμακα υπαρχει.
Υπαρχουν πολλα πραγματα που μπορεις να κανεις οπως ψυχοθεραπεια,ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια,life coaching(για αυτο εχω επιφυλαξεις αλλα εχω ακουσει καλα λογια).
Για εμενα το βασικο στην θεραπεια ειναι να εχεις θεληση.
Να αποφασισεις εσυ οτι θελεις να θεραπευτεις,και να πιστεψεις σε αυτο.
Απο εκει πρεπει να ξεκινησεις.
Για οτι αλλο θελεις ρωτα

----------


## hope.

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα!
Από όσα διαβάζω θεωρώ ότι αυτό είναι το άτιμο που με έχει βρει και δε με αφήνει...Δεν έχω απευθυνθεί σε κάποιον ειδικό, ούτε το έχω συζητήσει ποτέ με κάποιον δικό μου άνθρωπο...Το παλεύω αλλά εκεί που λέω ότι είμαι οκ επανέρχεται δριμύτερο  :Frown: 
Χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα εμφάνισης, συμπεριφοράς, χαρακτήρα υπάρχει κάτι που με κρατάει πίσω στην καθημερινότητα μου. Ντρέπομαι χωρίς λόγο, νομίζω ότι δεν έχω αέρα όταν περπατάω και μου είναι δύσκολο να διανύσω μία απόσταση 5 μέτρων,γιατί νομίζω ότι με κοιτάνε όλοι. Δε θέλω να βγαίνω με παρέα για φαί και άλλα διάφορα ηλίθια θέματα που ξέρω ότι τα δημιουργώ εγώ στον εαυτό μου. Επίσης αποφεύγω τις κοσμικές καταστάσεις και παρόλο που είμαι 31 χρονών δεν είχα ποτέ μου σχέση πάνω από μήνα. Λες και με κρύβω, δεν ξέρω γουατ δε φακ... 


θα ζήσω??!!

----------


## triste_mariposa

Hope, καταρχάς θα ήθελα να σου πω, πως εξακολουθώ ν μην καταλαβαίνω τί σου συμβαίνει. Παρέες έχεις; Σεξουαλική ζωή δραστήρια ή ας πούμε έχεις έρθει σε επαφή με 1-2 άτομα. Μήπως αυτά τα άτομα σε αντιμετώπισαν με τρόπο που σε υποβάθμιζε; Εργάζεσαι; Η ζωή σου με τους ενδεχόμενους συναδέλφους πώς είναι; Μήπως έχεις αδερφό/αδερφή σε πλεονεκτική θέση από άποψη προσόντων ή αντιμετώπισης και ζούσες στη σκιά του/της; Θέλω πραγματικά να βοηθήσω, αλλά αν δεν καταλάβω τι παίζει, δε θα μπορέσω :-) Το βέβαιοείναι πως ναι, θα ζήσεις και πως περνάς απλά μια φάση που λέμε. Πρέπει να βρούμε τί κρύβεται πίσω απ αυτο όμως

----------


## triste_mariposa

Α, και κάτι ακόμα, μήπως έχει να κάνει με κάποια απογοήτευση που βίωσες τελευταία; Κι εγώ δε θέλω να κυκλοφορώ και κλαίω κτλ αλλά έχω πάρει και 20 κιλά μέσα σε 4 χρόνια...με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να συμφιλιωθώ με την εικόνα μου και με τις αντιδράσεις των φίλων κ γνωστών μου απέναντί μου οταν με βλέπουν κάθε φορά κ πιο αλλαγμένη (χοντρή) να το πω απλά.

----------


## hope.

That makes two of us... και εγώ αυτό θέλω... να καταλάβω τι μου συμβαίνει...! :Frown: 
Παρέες έχω, σταθερές φιλίες εδώ και χρόνια. Δουλειά έχω, δε μου αρέσει αυτό που κάνω βέβαια αλλά λεφτάκια να υπάρχουν έτσι όπως έχουμε γίνει (!), θέματα με συναδέλφους δεν είχα ποτέ, αγαπητή στον κόσμο είμαι. Επίσης active σεξουαλική ζωή (η οποία ποτέ δεν προχωράει σε σχέση κανονική γιατί πάντα φεύγω) και μια μόνιμη αποφυγή σε ραντεβού και συναντήσεις... Απλά νομίζω ότι δεν μπορώ να σταθώ όπως όλοι οι φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι σε καταστάσεις...Πχ μου είναι δύσκολο να βρίσκομαι σε παρέα με άτομα που δε γνωρίζω, μου είναι δύσκολο να τρώω μπροστά στους άλλους, πολλές φορές μου είναι δύσκολο να ζω. Κάτι σε απογοήτευση τώρα τελευταία όχιιι (αν εξαιρέσεις ότι παραείμαι ευαίσθητη και τα παίρνω όλα τοις μετρητοίς!) Το ξέρω ότι είναι στο ηλίθιο μυαλό μου όλα αυτά και ειλικρινά δεν είναι ότι με ενδιαφέρει το τι θα πει ο κόσμος αλλά με πιάνει όλο αυτό το παραπάνω και νιώθω να υποφέρω...


(συγνώμη αν πέταξα ένα τόπικ που μπορεί και να είναι άκυρο αλλά δεν έχω συζητήσει ποτέεεε και με κανέναν για το θέμα αυτό)

(θα ζήσω...άι νόου...κάτσε να το θέσω αλλιώς...θα ζήσω φυσιολογικάααα???!)

----------


## hope.

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!επίσης...τα κιλά δεν κάνουν τον άνθρωπο....

Αλλά αν σε επηρεάζει τόσο, υπομονή και πρόγραμμα θέλει! 

 :Wink:

----------


## triste_mariposa

Το φυσιολογικό το ορίζουμε εμείς. Φυσιολογικό στην περίπτωσή σου είναι να είσαι χαρούμενη όταν ξυπνάς και να μην προβληματίζεσαι για πράγματα κ καταστάσες που πριν θεωρούσες αυτονόητες. Κάπως έτσι το ορίζω εγώ τουλάχιστον, που ξυπνάω με βάρος, χωρίς όρεξη και προοπτική. Φυσιολογική είναι η ζωή που μας επιτρέπει να κάνουμε θετικές σκέψεις για το μέλλον κ να δημιουργούμε εικόνες ως προβολές μελλοντικών σχεδίων. 
Δε μου φαίνεται πως έχεις κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα, βέβαια ο καθένας την κατάστασή του, ως σοβαρή τη βιώνει....πιστεύω ότι κάτι άλλο σε προβληματιζει κ δεν το χεις βγάλει ακόμη στην επιφάνεια.

----------


## hope.

Το ξέρω, το πρόβλημα μου το δημιουργώ εγώ η ίδια στον εαυτό μου. Όπως γνωρίζω επίσης ότι η ζωή είναι ωραία, παρόλες τις δυσκολίες. Αυτή την ντροπαλοσύνη και φοβία ανευ λόγου να μην είχα και όλα θα ήταν καλά.Και ανθηρά! Ωπ... "Χωρίς όρεξη και προοπτική"..? με εκφράζει απίστευτα. Υπάρχουν και αυτές οι μέρες. Που απλά εύχομαι να περάσει η ζωή, άαααντε να τελειώνουμε φάση. Δεν ξέρω, νομίζω ότι κάποιο πρόβλημα έχω. Ίσως δεν έχω βρει αυτό το κάτι, το νόημα που λένε...που θα ξετινάξει από πάνω μου ντροπές, φοβίες και ανασφάλειες... Μέχρι τότε όμως θα με κατατρώει και θα εύχομαι να ήμουν όπως κάτι κοπέλες που μπορούν να έχουν "αέρα" και ζωή κανονική, χωρίς να σκέφτονται όλα αυτά που σκέφτομαι εγώ...


Σ'ευχαριστώ άααααπειρα!

----------


## hope.

(Τελικά πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία ή από απλή βλακεία???help me please :Smile:

----------


## triste_mariposa

Θα τον βρεις το δρόμο σου  :Smile:  Και ναι, ίσως αυτό το συνταρακτικό είναι αυτό που περιμένεις να ρθει! Είναι στο δρόμο!!!

----------


## path

> Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα!
> Από όσα διαβάζω θεωρώ ότι αυτό είναι το άτιμο που με έχει βρει και δε με αφήνει...Δεν έχω απευθυνθεί σε κάποιον ειδικό, ούτε το έχω συζητήσει ποτέ με κάποιον δικό μου άνθρωπο...Το παλεύω αλλά εκεί που λέω ότι είμαι οκ επανέρχεται δριμύτερο


Ο λογος που δεν χτυπησες την πορτα καποιου ειδικου ???
Δεν ειναι παντα φαρμακευτικη η αντιμετωπιση,, η εστω να εκανες απλα μια συζητηση ...

----------


## ioannis2

> θα εύχομαι να ήμουν όπως κάτι κοπέλες που μπορούν να έχουν "αέρα" και ζωή κανονική, χωρίς να σκέφτονται όλα αυτά που σκέφτομαι εγώ...


Μπορείς να το καταφέρεις ή τουλάχιστο να το πλησιάσεις με το να κάνεις έστω βημα βημα αυτα που υποτιθεται σε φοβίζουν, δλδ αυτα τα οποια κομπλαρεις/φοβασαι/ντρεπεσαι να κανεις, μέχρι να εξοικειωθείς και να δεις τις φοβιες σου να διαψεύδονται, και τοτε είναι που θα αλλάξει και ο τροπος σκεψης σου.

----------


## Flumen

> (Τελικά πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία ή από απλή βλακεία???help me please


Πρώτον δεν είναι κάτι απο το οποίο πάσχεις λες και είσαι άρρωστη, είναι μια φοβία. Και κάθε φοβία κάτι την πυροδοτεί. Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν έχεις δυνατή αυτοπεποίθηση.. 

Πόσο καιρό το έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει όλο αυτό?
Τι σου αρέσει και εσένα? Και τι όχι?

----------


## hope.

> Ο λογος που δεν χτυπησες την πορτα καποιου ειδικου ???
> Δεν ειναι παντα φαρμακευτικη η αντιμετωπιση,, η εστω να εκανες απλα μια συζητηση ...


Είναι στιγμές που νομίζω ότι το καταπολεμάω και δεν είναι τόσο έντονο. Στιγμές που συνειδητοποιώ ότι είναι όλα μέσα στο μυαλό μου και λέω οκ, είμαι κομπλέ...δε χρειάζομαι ειδικούς να μου πουν αυτά που ήδη ξέρω...Αλλά είναι και φάσεις που νιώθω να με κρατάει τόσο πίσω από διάφορα και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και να εντοπίσω από που προέρχεται όλο αυτό... Δεν ξέρω, ίσως φοβάμαι να ακούσω ότι έχω πρόβλημα....

----------


## hope.

> Μπορείς να το καταφέρεις ή τουλάχιστο να το πλησιάσεις με το να κάνεις έστω βημα βημα αυτα που υποτιθεται σε φοβίζουν, δλδ αυτα τα οποια κομπλαρεις/φοβασαι/ντρεπεσαι να κανεις, μέχρι να εξοικειωθείς και να δεις τις φοβιες σου να διαψεύδονται, και τοτε είναι που θα αλλάξει και ο τροπος σκεψης σου.


Το θέμα είναι ότι επίτηδες κάνω όοοοοολα αυτά που με ενοχλούν και φοβάμαι αλλά δε βλέπω φως...ή βλέπω φως για λιιιιιιιιιιγο και μετά με ξαναπιάνει..

----------


## hope.

> Πρώτον δεν είναι κάτι απο το οποίο πάσχεις λες και είσαι άρρωστη, είναι μια φοβία. Και κάθε φοβία κάτι την πυροδοτεί. Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν έχεις δυνατή αυτοπεποίθηση.. 
> 
> Πόσο καιρό το έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει όλο αυτό?
> Τι σου αρέσει και εσένα? Και τι όχι?



well...πάντα ήμουν ντροπαλό κοριτσάκι...αν και μέσα σ'όλα, αλλά ντροπαλό... Μεγαλώνοντας όμως συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να είσαι τόσο ντροπαλός στα 31, ούτε να αποφεύγεις τα meeting στη δουλειά γιατί φοβάσαι ότι θα κοκκινίσεις όταν σου δωθεί ο λόγος, ούτε να μη θέλεις να βγεις ραντεβού γιατί ΝΤΡΕΠΕΣΑΙ να φας μπροστά σε έναν "άγνωστο"... ούτε...ούτε...ούτε...

----------


## Flumen

Αυτοπεποίθηση και αποφασιστικότητα σε ότι κάνεις χρειάζεσαι  :Smile: 
Λίιιιιγο παραπάνω πίστη στον εαυτό σου ρε κούκλα μου, να απευθύνεσαι σε ένα ατομο και να νιώθεις σιγουριά για σένα.

Γιαυτό σε ρώτησα τι σου αρέσει και τι όχι σε εσένα..

----------


## hope.

> Αυτοπεποίθηση και αποφασιστικότητα σε ότι κάνεις χρειάζεσαι 
> Λίιιιιγο παραπάνω πίστη στον εαυτό σου ρε κούκλα μου, να απευθύνεσαι σε ένα ατομο και να νιώθεις σιγουριά για σένα.
> 
> Γιαυτό σε ρώτησα τι σου αρέσει και τι όχι σε εσένα..


Κοίτα, δεν έχω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο θέμα με την εμφάνιση μου...(πέρα από τις γυναικουλίστικες ανασφάλειες που κατά καιρούς μας πιάνουν χεχε)

πίστη
αποφασιστικότητα
& σιγουριά..

πουουουου τα πουλανε αυτά??!!  :Wink:

----------


## Flumen

Μα χρειάζεται να κατανοήσεις τον εαυτό σου και να βρεις τα στοιχεια που σε κάνουν μοναδική, να βρεις τι είναι αυτό που γουστάρεις στην Hope. Όλοι έχουν ανασφάλειες χωρίς όμως να σημαίνει ότι δε μπορείς να χεις και αυτοπεποίθηση, ειδικά κατά τη γνώμη μου άνθρωπος χωρίς καμιά ανασφάλεις γίνεται υπερόπτης...

Για ποιο λόγο να μην έχεις σιγουριά? Για ποιο λόγο ντρέπεσαι όταν μιλάς σε άτομα? Μη σε κοροιδέψουν? Μην εκτεθείς? Γιατί να εκτεθεις, κι ακόμα κι αν εκτεθείς που είναι το κακό?

----------


## hope.

> Για ποιο λόγο να μην έχεις σιγουριά? Για ποιο λόγο ντρέπεσαι όταν μιλάς σε άτομα? Μη σε κοροιδέψουν? Μην εκτεθείς? Γιατί να εκτεθεις, κι ακόμα κι αν εκτεθείς που είναι το κακό?


Kαλή μου Natasha κι εγώ αυτό ψάχνω...τους λόγους. Όχι, δε με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη του κόσμου...Αυτό είναι το θέμα... Άλλωστε, θα το θεωρήσεις αστείο, αλλά παρόλο που ξέρω πως είμαι σχετικά όμορφη πιστεύω πως αυτό που έχουμε μέσα μας είναι αυτό που μετράει...δεν είναι να πεις ότι αντιμετωπίζω θέματα εμφάνισης που μου δημιουργούν ανασφάλειες...  :Frown:

----------


## path

> Είναι στιγμές που νομίζω ότι το καταπολεμάω και δεν είναι τόσο έντονο. Στιγμές που συνειδητοποιώ ότι είναι όλα μέσα στο μυαλό μου και λέω οκ, είμαι κομπλέ...δε χρειάζομαι ειδικούς να μου πουν αυτά που ήδη ξέρω...Αλλά είναι και φάσεις που νιώθω να με κρατάει τόσο πίσω από διάφορα και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και να εντοπίσω από που προέρχεται όλο αυτό... Δεν ξέρω, ίσως φοβάμαι να ακούσω ότι έχω πρόβλημα....


<<
<<<
Eισαι αισιοδοξο ατομο και η αυτοπεπεποιθηση σου (παρ ολο που ισχυριζεσαι οτι δεν εχεις...) σου λεει : οκ τα ξερεις αυτα , τι θες να στα ξαναπουνε οι αλλοι. 
Αυτο ειναι οτι αυτοσαμποταρεσαι σε μια μονιμη αναβλητικοτητα , ενω στην αλλη ακρη του μυαλου σου ξερεις οτι πρεπει να το συζητησεις καθως η ζωη δεν θα σε περιμενει για παντα , και εσυ χωλενεις στα 31 σου ,,, ποτε θα το πολεμησεις ??
Και δεν ειναι το τι θα σου πουν , εχεις αυτο εχεις το αλλο , εισαι αρωστη ... εχεις το ταδε προβλημα, κλπ 
Δεν θα σου πει κανενας τιποτα -(αυτο μπορεις και να το ζητησεις ),, κυριως Εσυ θα ακουσεις τον εαυτο σου να μιλαει ! 
και αυτο ειναι το ζητημα, να σταματησεις να καλυπτεις τον δειλο αναβλητικο εαυτο σου που μπορει να κυριαρχειται απο ταμπου, προκαταληψεις για τους ψυχολογους ,και ενα σωρο...και να τον ΕΚΘΕΣΕΙς ! να τον φερεις προ των ευθυνων του !
-αυτο καταρχην απο μονο του θα το νοιωσεις σαν ενα απελευθερωτικο αισθημα , μια μικρη λυτρωση, το ξεκινημα ειναι το σημαντικοτερο κομματι !
Επισης δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να το βγαλεις τελαλη ! 
Καντο εσυ για σενα και μεχρι εκει .
Εμπλέξου !

----------


## Flumen

> ...παρόλο που ξέρω πως είμαι σχετικά όμορφη πιστεύω πως αυτό που έχουμε μέσα μας είναι αυτό που μετράει...δεν είναι να πεις ότι αντιμετωπίζω θέματα εμφάνισης που μου δημιουργούν ανασφάλειες...


Άρα μήπως έχεις ανασφάλειες για την προσωπικότητά σου?

----------


## hope.

> Άρα μήπως έχεις ανασφάλειες για την προσωπικότητά σου?


Tην προσωπικότητά μου προσπαθώ συνεχώς να τη φτιάχνω...εννοώ προσπαθώ συνεχώς να γίνομαι καλύτερος άνθρωπος. Δεν ξέρω αν τα καταφέρνω αλλά δε νομίζω ότι ο τομέας αυτός μου δημιουργεί ανασφάλειες...Ξέρω, σηκώνεις τα χέρια ψηλάαα εεε?? κι εγώ!
Επίσης τώρα που ξαναδιαβάζω αυτό το "σχετικά όμορφη" μου κάνει λίγο ψωνίστικο :/ Το παίρνω πίσω και λέω ότι "τρώγομαι"  :Wink:

----------


## hope.

> <<
> <<<
> αυτο καταρχην απο μονο του θα το νοιωσεις σαν ενα απελευθερωτικο αισθημα , μια μικρη λυτρωση, το ξεκινημα ειναι το σημαντικοτερο κομματι !
> Εμπλέξου !


Αν σου πω ότι και μόνο που το συζητάω εδώ νιώθω ήδη κάπως???! (προς το καλύτερο)

----------


## hope.

@path 
και τώρα που το λες μια μόνιμη αναβλητικότητα την έχω...χμμμ...

----------


## path

> Αν σου πω ότι και μόνο που το συζητάω εδώ νιώθω ήδη κάπως???! (προς το καλύτερο)


<<<τΟ πιστευω αυτο !! 
Οσο για την αναβλητικοτητα και την κολισιεργια , ειναι τα πριονια που ροκανιζουν το χρονο μας ,,και δυστυχως τους κανουμε και σεγοντο ....

----------


## hope.

Kαλημέραααααα!
Καλά Χριστούγεννα και χρόνια πολλά με λιγότερες φοβίες, προβλήματα και λυπημένες φατσούλες...!

----------


## ioannis2

> Kαλημέραααααα!
> Καλά Χριστούγεννα και χρόνια πολλά με λιγότερες φοβίες, προβλήματα και λυπημένες φατσούλες...!


Καλα Χριστουγεννα σε όλους. 
Μου αρέσει η σειρα με την οποία τα βάζεις, πολύ σωστά. Οι λιγοτερες φοβιες φέρνουν λιγοτερα προβλήματα και τα λιγοτερα προβληματα λιγοτερες λυπημενες φατσουλες. Αξίζει να το παλέψουμε λοιπον.

----------


## KOSSTAS

> (Τελικά πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία ή από απλή βλακεία???help me please


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ FORUM ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΠΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΛΥΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ.
Hope, ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΥΧΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΙΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΒΟΒΑΣΕ ΠΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΕΙ ΚΑΠΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΑ Ή ΚΑΠΙΟΝ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ, Η ΝΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΙΟΝ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ Ή ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ 1 ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΟ. ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΘΑΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ FORUM, ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ.................................... 
ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΟΥ. ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΙΝΩ ΠΟΣ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ.
ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ. ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ.

----------


## anonymous_1

Hope τις ερωτικές σχέσεις που έκανες πως τις ξεκίνησες. Κατανοώ τα προβληματά σου, ίσως να είναι λύση να επισκεφτείς κάποιο ειδικό. Μπορεί όλο αυτό να οφείλεται σε μειωμένη αυτοπεπόιθηση αυτοεκτίμηση που προήλθε από τραύματα του παρελθόντος που μπορεί να μη σου είναι εμφανή και να μην είναι καν σημαντικά για να κατανοήσεις αλλά που σε κρατάνε πίσω. Δεν έχεις ούτε κατάθλιψη ούτε κάτι άλλο, περνάνε οι μέρες και που και που αισθάνεσαι καλά αλλά πάντα έχεις ενα αίσθημα μη πληρότητας. Σε καταλαβαίνω μακάρι να υπήρχε λύση σε τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα. Αν βρω κάποια στιγμή λύση θα σε ενημερώσω :-)..Μοιάζουμε λιγάκι αν και εγώ δεν είμαι τόσο ντροπαλή αυτό το έχω ξεπεράσει.

----------


## hope.

> Αξίζει να το παλέψουμε λοιπον.



Aυτό δεν το συζητώ...όσο ζω ελπίζω λένε...!Κάτι θα ξέρουν!!! (αν και τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι μάλλον "όσο ελπίζω...ζωωωω" είναι το σωστό!!)

----------


## hope.

Κοssta... σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Σε τέτοιο βαθμό, όχι... δεν το παθαίνω. Έχω αλλού θέματα όμως. Ντρέπομαι να σηκωθώ να πάω στην τουαλέτα σε μια καφετέρια, φοβάμαι μη μου απευθυνθεί ο λόγος σε κάποιο meeting στη δουλειά γιατί ξέρω ότι θα κοκκινήσω και θα γελάνε όλοι και άλλα διάφορα τέτοια πραγματάκια... :/
Εσύ έχεις επισκεφθεί κάποιον ειδικό?

----------


## hope.

anonymous_1 καλησπέρα!!!Ξέρεις πόοοοοοσο καλύτερα νιώθω που ξέρω ότι δεν είμαι μόνη, ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι με τα ίδια "συμπτώματα"....Αποκτάει μια "φυσιολογικότητα" όσο παράξενο και αν ακουγεται! ΝΑΙ, αν βρεις λύση ενημέρωσέ με...πλιζζζ!!!
Εσύ έχεις επισκεφθεί κάποιον ειδικό? Βρήκες κάποια άκρη?

----------


## anonymous_1

> anonymous_1 καλησπέρα!!!Ξέρεις πόοοοοοσο καλύτερα νιώθω που ξέρω ότι δεν είμαι μόνη, ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι με τα ίδια "συμπτώματα"....Αποκτάει μια "φυσιολογικότητα" όσο παράξενο και αν ακουγεται! ΝΑΙ, αν βρεις λύση ενημέρωσέ με...πλιζζζ!!!
> Εσύ έχεις επισκεφθεί κάποιον ειδικό? Βρήκες κάποια άκρη?


Όχι δενλεχω επισκεφτεί κάποιον ειδικό. Εγώ έχω ξεπεράσει αυτά τα μικρά ζητήματα πχ να πάω τουαλέτα να μιλήσω δημόσια ή σε μία συζήτηση. Το μόνο που μου έχει μείνει από παλιά είναι ότι ποτέ μου δεν έχω πλησιάσει κάποιον που μου αρέσει, ότι έχω το φόβο απόρριψης και γενικά εμένα περιορίζεται σε πράγματα που αφορούν διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις. Ότι έχω κάνει σε προσωπικό επίπεδο είναι επειδή η άλλη πλευρά με προσέγγισε.

----------


## KOSSTAS

ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ. 
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ. ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΦΕΤΕΡΕΙΑ..... ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΥΤΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΓΕΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΓΕΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΑ ΚΛΑΜΑΤΑ.
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ. ΘΕΛΩ ΕΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ.
ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕΣ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΠΕΣ, ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ. ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΠΙΓΑΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ. ΚΑΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΑΘΙΑ ΓΕΩΤΡΗΣΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ, ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΞΕΘΑΨΕΙΣ. ΘΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ Ή ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ. 
ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ?

----------


## hope.

Πως τα ξεπέρασες? 
Πιστεύω ότι εκεί βρίσκεται και η λύση και για τις διαπροσωπικές σου σχέσεις. Τα βήματα που έκανες για να απεμπλακείς από αυτά τα μικρά ζητήματα ίσως να είναι αυτό που χρειάζεται να κάνεις και για αυτό το άλλο, το "μεγάλο" ζήτημα  :Wink:

----------


## hope.

koSSta...Νομίζω ότι αν μιλήσω σε κάποιον δικό μου άνθρωπο θα μείνει με ανοιχτό το στόμα και θα γελάσει. Άσε που δείχνω ακριβώς το αντίθετο...ότι δε μασάω κλπ (η ψυχή μου το ξέρει...) Δε θέλω να βρω από που πηγάζει όλο αυτό...πως φεύγει θέλω να ξέρω....

----------


## KOSSTAS

ΙΣΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ Ή ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ.
ΛΙΠΟΝ.
ΘΑ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ, ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΗΛΙΟ. ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΣ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ. ΘΑ ΣΚΕΥΤΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΙΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ. ΠΩΣ ΟΛΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΙ ΣΟΥ ΣΕΒΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ, ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ. ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΚΕΥΤΕΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ. ΚΑΙ ΟΠΙΟΣ ΣΚΕΥΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ.
ΑΣΕ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΚΕΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΗΛΙΟ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΟΣ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΚΑΤΣΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΣ.

----------


## hope.

ΧΕΧΕ σωστόοοοςςς! Τελικά λες να είναι τόοοοσο απλά τα πράγματα? Και να τα περιπλέκουμε εμείς...? Aυτό το μυαλό του ανθρώπου είναι ικανό για τα καλύτερα αλλά και για τα χειρότερα... 
Τελευταία δοκιμάζω άλλη τακτική...Κάνω όλα αυτα που με ενοχλούν επανειλημμένα μπας και ξεκολλήσω και επίσης φροντίζω να είμαι με άτομα που αγαπώ και με αγαπούν (ενιδιοτελώς)... Θα δείξει... Μέχρι τότε...ναι! να τους καεί το βίντεο...WE ARE WHO WE ARE...AND WE CAN'T ESCAPE OURSELVES!!!  :Wink:

----------


## KOSSTAS

Η ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΗΜΕΤΩΠΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΝ ΜΕΡΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΗ. ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΙΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ. ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΑ ΡΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΛΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΛΛΑ ΧΑΡΤΙ. 
ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ. ΔΟΚΗΜΑΣΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟ. ΜΑΛΩΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΡΑ. ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΕΝΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ.

----------


## ioannis2

> ΙΣΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ Ή ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ.
> ΛΙΠΟΝ.
> ΘΑ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ, ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΗΛΙΟ. ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΣ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ. ΘΑ ΣΚΕΥΤΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΙΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ. ΠΩΣ ΟΛΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΙ ΣΟΥ ΣΕΒΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ, ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ. ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΚΕΥΤΕΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ. ΚΑΙ ΟΠΙΟΣ ΣΚΕΥΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ.
> ΑΣΕ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΚΕΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΗΛΙΟ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΟΣ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΚΑΤΣΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΣ.


Στη θεωρία είναι πολύ ωραίο αυτο που λες. Στην πράξη άσε....τετοιο στόχο έχω βάλει πάρα πολλές φορές στη ζωή μου. Σχεδόν τίποτα δεν έγινε. Κι απ τους άλλους ακούω να λένε για το χαρακτηρα μου τα ίδια που έλεγαν και πριν δεκα χρόνια και η συμπεριφορα τους απεναντι μου επίσης είναι ακριβως η ίδια. Για ποια αλλαγή μιλάμε? και υποτίθεται πως το παλεύω ασταμάτητα. Μπούχτισα να ακούω τετοια ωραία λόγια ή να λέω εγω στους άλλους αυτα τα ωραία λόγια. Και πουθενα δε βλέπω χαρά και γαλήνη στη ζωή μου εδω και πολλά χρόνια. Άμα ξεκινήσεις τη ζωή κάπου στραβά είναι πολύ σύσκολο να μπεις στο σωστο δρόμο. Ακούτε και σεις που έχετε παιδιά.............

----------


## hope.

Ο Θεούλης είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ και δεν αφήνει κανέναν.Αρκεί να το θέλουμε κι εμείς να σωθούμε.Όσο για τα θέματα που κουβαλάει ο καθένας μας ίσως να είναι αυτά που μας κάνουν ιδιαιτερους  :Smile:

----------


## ioannis2

> Ο Θεούλης είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ και δεν αφήνει κανέναν.Αρκεί να το θέλουμε κι εμείς να σωθούμε.Όσο για τα θέματα που κουβαλάει ο καθένας μας ίσως να είναι αυτά που μας κάνουν ιδιαιτερους


Ναι μας κάνουν ιδιαίτερους....αυτό φαινεται όταν μας ρωτάνε αν είμαστε καλά και όταν μας κάνουν παρέα επειδή μας λυπούνται, κι αν δεν τους θυμηθουμε εμείς αυτοί δε μας θυμούνται ποτέ.......αυτή είναι η ιδαιτερότητα που έχουμε για τους άλλους. Αυτό σ΄αρέσει? 
Ο Θεούλης είναι η εύκολη λύση για να μην μας τρώει η απόγνωση. Το αρκεί να το θέλουμε για να σωθούμε το ακουμε ή το επαναλαμβάνουμε εκατο φορες την ημέρα και το προσπαθούμε για να μαστε ειλικρινεις. Μόνο που τίποτα δεν αλλάζει. Απλά αυτοκοροιιδευόμαστε, δημιουργουμε στον εαυτο μας μια ωραία ψευδαίσθηση για να νοιώθουμε ωραία.

----------


## anonymous_1

Τι απαισιοδοξία είναι αυτή Ιωάννη?Σκεφτόμουν να απαντήσω στην hope πως γίνεται να λύσεις κάποια μικροθέματα. Γίνεται να τα λύσεις αν τα απενοχοποιήσεις. Να πεις στους άλλους του περιβάλλον σου πχ δεν είμαι καλά έχω πρόβλημα, δεν είμαι ο δυνατός άνθρωπος που φαίνομαι. Τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα δημιουργούνται όταν προσπαθήσεις να τα κρύψεις. Στην ουσία όμως δεν τα κρύβεις τα βάζεις κάτω από το χαλάκι. Κοίτα hope εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ κάποιο φοβερό πρόβλημα κοινωνικής φοβίας οπότε δεν χρειάστηκε να καταβάλω σημαντική προσπάθεια για να το λύσω μεγαλώνοντας έφυγαν κάποιες ντροπές που είχα. Παρόλα αυτά ένα θέμα το έχω με την αυτοεκτίμηση/ αυτοπεποίθηση και για αυτό πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορώ να ορίσω όπως θέλω τις διαπροσωπικές μου σχέσεις. Αλλά και ποιος άνθρωπος δεν έχει κάποιο θέμα? Απλά αυτής της φύσης το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις επηρεάζει μόνο εσένα και σε κάνει δυστυχισμένο.
Έχετε μιλήσει με ψυχολόγο? Έχετε διαβάσει για την αποφευκτική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας? Πάντως γνώρισα άτομο που ήταν έτσι και παντρεύτηκε κ παιδιά έκανε δεν είναι όλα προκαθορισμένα.

----------


## ioannis2

> Τι απαισιοδοξία είναι αυτή Ιωάννη?Σκεφτόμουν να απαντήσω στην hope πως γίνεται να λύσεις κάποια μικροθέματα. Γίνεται να τα λύσεις αν τα απενοχοποιήσεις. Να πεις στους άλλους του περιβάλλον σου πχ δεν είμαι καλά έχω πρόβλημα, δεν είμαι ο δυνατός άνθρωπος που φαίνομαι. Τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα δημιουργούνται όταν προσπαθήσεις να τα κρύψεις. Στην ουσία όμως δεν τα κρύβεις τα βάζεις κάτω από το χαλάκι. Κοίτα hope εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ κάποιο φοβερό πρόβλημα κοινωνικής φοβίας οπότε δεν χρειάστηκε να καταβάλω σημαντική προσπάθεια για να το λύσω μεγαλώνοντας έφυγαν κάποιες ντροπές που είχα. Παρόλα αυτά ένα θέμα το έχω με την αυτοεκτίμηση/ αυτοπεποίθηση και για αυτό πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορώ να ορίσω όπως θέλω τις διαπροσωπικές μου σχέσεις. Αλλά και ποιος άνθρωπος δεν έχει κάποιο θέμα? Απλά αυτής της φύσης το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις επηρεάζει μόνο εσένα και σε κάνει δυστυχισμένο.
> Έχετε μιλήσει με ψυχολόγο? Έχετε διαβάσει για την αποφευκτική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας? Πάντως γνώρισα άτομο που ήταν έτσι και παντρεύτηκε κ παιδιά έκανε δεν είναι όλα προκαθορισμένα.


Και σε ψυχολόγο να μιλήσεις και τις καλύτερες μεθόδους και συμβουλες να σου δώσει αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι έλυσες τα προβλήματα και βελτιώθηκες, το μόνο που κάνεις είναι να κοροιδεύεις τον εαυτούλη σου ότι κάνεις βήματα αλλά στην ουσία είσαι ο ίδιος όπως πριν, κι αν δεν το καταλάβεις από μόνος σου και ζεις με τις ωραίες ψευδαισθησεις της αυτοβελτίωσης θα σου το πουν άλλοι και μαλιστα αντικειμενικοί, θα σου πουν για το χαρακτηρα και το άτομο σου τις ίδιες διαπιστωσεις που σου έλεγαν άλλοι πριν από χρόνια, πριν δλδλ αρχίσεις με τους ψυχολόγους να υποτίθεται αυτοβελτιώνεσαι.

Συμφωνω να μη βαζουμε τα προβλήματα κάτω από το χαλάκι. Όμως το να τα πούμε στο περιβάλλον μας ότι έχουμε πρόβλημα δεν συμφωνώ. Θα σου άρεσε να σε κάνουν παρέα επειδή σε λυπούνται? να είσαι ο φτωχούλης της παρέας? δεν θα θελες να είσαι ίσος με τους άλλους, η συναναστροφή σ αυτο επίπεδο, έστω κι αν τα κρύβεις, είναι που σε τονωνει σαν χαρακτηρα, όχι το να σε βλεπουν κατωτερο. Μόνο η αισθηση αυτη σου κανει ζημια.

Μπράβο στο φίλο σου που παρα το ότι ειχε διαταραχη έκανε οικογένεια. Θα του αξίζουν δυο φορες μπραβο αν έκανε τα πάντα τα παιδια του να μην βγουν σαν αυτον, διαφορετικά του παίρνω πίσω και το πρωτο μπράβο που του έδωσα γιατι είναι έγκλημα να κληρονομούν σε αθωους τα προβληματα τους.

Και η μεγάλη απόδειξη που έχω για όλα αυτα που λέω στο παρον, στο ότι αυτες τις μερες, έχασα δυο ωραίες κοπέλες που από μονες τους εδειξαν ενδιαφερον μέσα από τα χερια μου..............

----------


## anonymous_1

Γιατί τις έχασες? Τη συμπεριφορά έκανες? Αφού έδειξαν αυτές ενδιαφέρον τα πράγματα ήταν σχετικά πιο εύκολα. Μην έχεις αίσθημα κατωτερότητας επειδή είσαι πιο συνεσταλμένος κτλ..Νομίζεις οι άλλοι γύρω σου είναι όλοι απόλυτα ισορροπημένοι? Πολλοί έχουν προβλήματα με τη διαφορά ότι αυτοί όλοι δεν αυτοκατηγορούνται αλλά βγάζουν τα προβλήματα τους στο περιγυρώ τους.

----------


## KOSSTAS

[QUOTE=ioannis2;313090]Στη θεωρία είναι πολύ ωραίο αυτο που λες. Στην πράξη άσε....τετοιο στόχο έχω βάλει πάρα πολλές φορές στη ζωή μου. Σχεδόν τίποτα δεν έγινε. Κι απ τους άλλους ακούω να λένε για το χαρακτηρα μου τα ίδια που έλεγαν και πριν δεκα χρόνια και η συμπεριφορα τους απεναντι μου επίσης είναι ακριβως η ίδια. Για ποια αλλαγή μιλάμε? και υποτίθεται πως το παλεύω ασταμάτητα. Μπούχτισα να ακούω τετοια ωραία λόγια ή να λέω εγω στους άλλους αυτα τα ωραία λόγια. Και πουθενα δε βλέπω χαρά και γαλήνη στη ζωή μου εδω και πολλά χρόνια. Άμα ξεκινήσεις τη ζωή κάπου στραβά είναι πολύ σύσκολο να μπεις στο σωστο δρόμο. Ακούτε και σεις που έχετε παιδιά............

ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ 1000 ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ 1000 ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ. ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΑΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ.
ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΠΙΔΑΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΨΕΜΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΗΣ, ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΥΤΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ. ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΟΣ.

----------


## ioannis2

> Γιατί τις έχασες? Τη συμπεριφορά έκανες? Αφού έδειξαν αυτές ενδιαφέρον τα πράγματα ήταν σχετικά πιο εύκολα. Μην έχεις αίσθημα κατωτερότητας επειδή είσαι πιο συνεσταλμένος κτλ..Νομίζεις οι άλλοι γύρω σου είναι όλοι απόλυτα ισορροπημένοι? Πολλοί έχουν προβλήματα με τη διαφορά ότι αυτοί όλοι δεν αυτοκατηγορούνται αλλά βγάζουν τα προβλήματα τους στο περιγυρώ τους.


Εξαρταται τι προβληματα βγαζουν, του δικού μας τυπου είναι σαν να ζητιανεύεις αμα τα βγαλεις, γινεσαι ο κακομοιρος, ο μίζερος της παρέας που παρέα είναι μορφή βοήθειας και όχι αυθορμητισμού και δεν υπάρχει αλλη αντιμετωπιση από τους αλλους εκτος αν αυτο που μου εισηγεισαι το εφαρμοσες εσύ στην πράξη στο ατομο σου και ειδες αλλα αποτελεσματα. Μόνο νύξη να κάνεις κι αμεσως μπήκες στην κατηγορια αυτη!

Μου αρεσει αυτο που λες, αφού έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον τα πράγματα ήταν σχετικα πιο εύκολα. Αυτό είναι για να καταλάβεις την έκταση του προβλήματος. Αν μπουμε στις λεπτομέρειες για το τι εγινε ή δεν έγινε θα ξανακούσω ενα απ τα ίδια που βαρέθηκα να τα ακούω και τιποτα να μην αλλαζει στη ζωη μου. Αυτα για τα οποια καποιους τους απορρίπτουμε ειτε για σχεση ειτε για φιλια ειτε για παρεα τους λεμε πόσο ωραία ειναι που τα έχουν.

----------


## KOSSTAS

ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΗΜΗΟΥΡΓΕΙΣ ΟΙΓΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣΝ ΒΡΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ. ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ. Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΛΩΝ ΕΙΧΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΦΥΓΕ. ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΛΑΘΗ.



> Τι απαισιοδοξία είναι αυτή Ιωάννη?Σκεφτόμουν να απαντήσω στην hope πως γίνεται να λύσεις κάποια μικροθέματα. Γίνεται να τα λύσεις αν τα απενοχοποιήσεις. Να πεις στους άλλους του περιβάλλον σου πχ δεν είμαι καλά έχω πρόβλημα, δεν είμαι ο δυνατός άνθρωπος που φαίνομαι. Τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα δημιουργούνται όταν προσπαθήσεις να τα κρύψεις. Στην ουσία όμως δεν τα κρύβεις τα βάζεις κάτω από το χαλάκι. Κοίτα hope εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ κάποιο φοβερό πρόβλημα κοινωνικής φοβίας οπότε δεν χρειάστηκε να καταβάλω σημαντική προσπάθεια για να το λύσω μεγαλώνοντας έφυγαν κάποιες ντροπές που είχα. Παρόλα αυτά ένα θέμα το έχω με την αυτοεκτίμηση/ αυτοπεποίθηση και για αυτό πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορώ να ορίσω όπως θέλω τις διαπροσωπικές μου σχέσεις. Αλλά και ποιος άνθρωπος δεν έχει κάποιο θέμα? Απλά αυτής της φύσης το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις επηρεάζει μόνο εσένα και σε κάνει δυστυχισμένο.
> Έχετε μιλήσει με ψυχολόγο? Έχετε διαβάσει για την αποφευκτική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας? Πάντως γνώρισα άτομο που ήταν έτσι και παντρεύτηκε κ παιδιά έκανε δεν είναι όλα προκαθορισμένα.

----------


## anonymous_1

Τι να πω..Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι έγινε..Καταλαβαίνω να μην μπορείς να πλησιάσεις κάποια κοπέλα αλλά κ το να σε πλησιάσει κάποια κ να μη γίνει κάτι αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές όταν κάποιος άλλος κάνει το πρώτο βήμα κ συ τον εγκρίνεις δεν είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γίνει κάτι. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κ γω προσωπικά με 2-3 άτομα που με προσέγγισαν κ θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι δεν έκανα αλλά ενδόμυχα δεν ενέκρινα αυτά τα άτομα. Δηλ αν απορρίπτεις κάποιον ενώ σε έχει πλησιάσει ίσως δε σου αρέσει κ πολύ όσο προσπαθείς τον εαυτό σου να πείσεις ότι σου αρέσει.

----------


## KOSSTAS

ΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.
Η ΦΙΛΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΦΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΠΑΡΑΚΙΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΡΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΒΑΘΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ, ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΟΝ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΜΙΖΕΡΑ, ΙΣ ΔΥΠΛΟΥΝ.
ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΙΔΑΙΑΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΛΕΨΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ. 
ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΟΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ.

----------


## ioannis2

Το χειρότερο είναι να σ αρεσουν και να μην πλησιάζεις. Δλδ πόσο χάλια είναι το άτομο άμα το πλησιαζουν αυτες και τις χανει μεσα απ τα χερια του. 

Τα προβληματα κλπ δεν τα βγαζεις στην επιφάνεια γιατί απλά θα χουν κατι να λενε πίσω απ τη ραχη σου αμα οι σχεσεις δεν πανε καλά ή όπως σας ξαναπα θα σε βλεπουν σαν τον φτωχουλη της παρεας εκτός κι αν ο σκοπος είναι να ακους το σε καταλαβαίνω και λόγια συμπαράστασης οποτε και παλι δε λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Λύνονται εν μέρει και φευγει από μεσα σου το πρόβλημα όταν βρισκόμενος σε παρόμοιες καταστασεις δεν κανεις τα ίδια λάθη.

Κώστα, μπράβο στον πατερα σου που έφυγε έστω και αργα. Το ότι σου κληροινομησε προβληματα ειναι εμφανες μεσα απο αυτα που γραφεις.

Τα υπολοιπα που λέτε Κωστα και Ανωνυμε τα θεωρω χιλιοειπομένα και άρα αυτονόητα και βαρέθηκα να απαντω σε τετοια, παρα το οτι δεν τα αμφισβητω αλλά τα θεωρω σωστα. Δλδ χάσμα θεωριας και πράξης.

----------


## KOSSTAS

ΤΟ ΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ Ή ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ. ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΙΝΩ. ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΥΠΟΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΑ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ.
ΕΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ Η ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΑΠΕΧΕΙ ΕΤΙ ΦΩΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΞΗ. ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΥΠΕΡ ΥΡΩΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΙΑΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΕΝΑΣ ΥΠΕΡ ΥΡΩΑΣ.

----------


## hope.

> Τι απαισιοδοξία είναι αυτή Ιωάννη?Σκεφτόμουν να απαντήσω στην hope πως γίνεται να λύσεις κάποια μικροθέματα. Γίνεται να τα λύσεις αν τα απενοχοποιήσεις. Να πεις στους άλλους του περιβάλλον σου πχ δεν είμαι καλά έχω πρόβλημα, δεν είμαι ο δυνατός άνθρωπος που φαίνομαι. Τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα δημιουργούνται όταν προσπαθήσεις να τα κρύψεις. Στην ουσία όμως δεν τα κρύβεις τα βάζεις κάτω από το χαλάκι. Κοίτα hope εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ κάποιο φοβερό πρόβλημα κοινωνικής φοβίας οπότε δεν χρειάστηκε να καταβάλω σημαντική προσπάθεια για να το λύσω μεγαλώνοντας έφυγαν κάποιες ντροπές που είχα. Παρόλα αυτά ένα θέμα το έχω με την αυτοεκτίμηση/ αυτοπεποίθηση και για αυτό πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορώ να ορίσω όπως θέλω τις διαπροσωπικές μου σχέσεις. Αλλά και ποιος άνθρωπος δεν έχει κάποιο θέμα? Απλά αυτής της φύσης το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις επηρεάζει μόνο εσένα και σε κάνει δυστυχισμένο.
> Έχετε μιλήσει με ψυχολόγο? Έχετε διαβάσει για την αποφευκτική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας? Πάντως γνώρισα άτομο που ήταν έτσι και παντρεύτηκε κ παιδιά έκανε δεν είναι όλα προκαθορισμένα.




"Απλά αυτής της φύσης το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις επηρεάζει μόνο εσένα και σε κάνει δυστυχισμένο."
ΠΌΟΟΟΟΣΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ?ε οχι δεν θα το αφήσω..αι στο καλό...μια φορά ζούμε κι αυτή με φοβίες??? ΌΧΙ και στην τελική και όπου βγει...και σε όποιον αρέσω...Δεν ξέρω, μου την έχει γυρίσει ανάποδα και θα το νικήσω...ότι και αν είναι...πάθηση - βλακεία του μυαλού - φοβία ή whatever.
Και ΟΧΙ δε θα πάω σε έναν ψυχολόγο να μου πει το οτιδήποτε, δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να με ξέρει καλύτερα από εμένα...Δε θα ζήσω 355 χρόνια, δεν έχω απεριόριστο χρόνο μπροστά μου, ΜΙΑ φορά ζούμε και η ζωή είναι δώρο...παρόλες τις δυσκολίες, παρόλα τα δάκρυα... Ανοίξτε τα μάτια σας και δείτε τριγύρω, άτομα τυφλά...άτομα ανάπηρα, άστεγοι,παιδάκια που πεινάνε και πεθαίνουν κλπ κλπ κλπ...Ε όχι, θα προτιμήσω την κοινωνική μου φοβία ή όπως το λένε αυτό...Οσοι με αγαπάνε με αγαπάνε ΜΕ αυτό...

----------


## ioannis2

hope, δικαίωμα σου να προτιμήσεις να ζεις με την κοινωνική σου φοβία, φτάνει να σε γεμίζει και να μην είναι συμβιβασμός. Απλά άμα έχεις κοινωνική φοβία δε δίνεις καθόλου την ευκαιρια στους ανθρωπους πρωτα να σε γνωρισουν και επειτα να σε αγαπησουν, άρα δεν ισχύει το οποιος θέλει να με αγαπησει ας με αγαπήσει, αφου με την κοινωνικη σου φοβια δεν του δινεις ευκαρία, δεν σε ξερει.

Ναι να κοιταμε ότι γυρω μας υπάρχουν άστεγοι, παράλυτοι, ανθρωποι που πονάνε κλπ, φτάνει να μην τους επικαλούμαστε για να δικαιολογήσουμε τη θέση μας και να νοιωθουμε ανακούφιση μεσα στα χαλια στα οποια αναγνωρίζουμε τον εαυτο μας ότι βρισκεται. Άμα εχουμε σκοπο την βελτίωση καλό είναι να κοιταμε τους καλύτερους μας αλλά παραπάνω σ΄αυτούς που ήταν σε πιο χαλια κατασταση από εμας και όχι μονο το ξεπερασαν αλλά πέτυχαν στη ζωη τους. Αυτους τους τελευταιους κυρίως. 

Μου αρέσει που βαζεις το μια φορα ζουμε με κεφαλαία, άρα πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος για τα υπόλοιπα που γραφεις, με άλλα λογια για τους στοχους σου στη ζωή. Ο ψυχολογος δε θα σου πει τις λυσεις, τι πρέπει να κανεις στη ζωη σου, απλά θα σε βοηθήσει όλα αυτα που έχεις μαζεμενα στο κεφαλι να τα βαλεις σε τάξη και να παρεις υγιείς αποφασεις.

----------


## anonymous_1

Γιάννη είσαι πολύ απαισιόδοξος, η απαισιοδοξία είναι χώρια από την κοινωνική φοβία..Δηλ αν δε βλέπεις κάτι θετικά και κατάματα για να το αντιμετωπίσεις πως θα το αντιμετωπίσεις? Το να γνωρίσεις ανθρώπους άσχετα αν είσαι συνεσταλμένος ή όχι δεν είναι και το πιο δύσκολο πράγμα στον κόσμο. Αν έχεις υγεία και σχετικά λυμένο το οικονομικό θέμα το να διεκδικήσεις τη ζωή και να την ζεις με κάποιο σχετικά ευχάριστο τρόπο είναι στο χέρι σου. Έχει σχέση ο χαρακτήρας αλλά και η τύχη. Μην απελπίζεσαι :-)

----------


## ioannis2

> Γιάννη είσαι πολύ απαισιόδοξος, η απαισιοδοξία είναι χώρια από την κοινωνική φοβία..Δηλ αν δε βλέπεις κάτι θετικά και κατάματα για να το αντιμετωπίσεις πως θα το αντιμετωπίσεις? Το να γνωρίσεις ανθρώπους άσχετα αν είσαι συνεσταλμένος ή όχι δεν είναι και το πιο δύσκολο πράγμα στον κόσμο. Αν έχεις υγεία και σχετικά λυμένο το οικονομικό θέμα το να διεκδικήσεις τη ζωή και να την ζεις με κάποιο σχετικά ευχάριστο τρόπο είναι στο χέρι σου. Έχει σχέση ο χαρακτήρας αλλά και η τύχη. Μην απελπίζεσαι :-)


Δεν απελπίζομαι. Μπορείς να μου πεις όμως πως γινεται αυτο όταν για τοσα χρονια δεν έχω δει καμια ιδιαιτερη αλλαγη στη ζωή μου? δεν εκανα σαν νεος αυτα που θα θελα να κανω όπως τα κανουν όλοι οι υπολοιποι στην ηλικια μου και μην μου απαντησεις δικη σου ζωη ειναι στο χερι σου είναι να την γλεντήσεις γιατι δεν είναι καθολου απλο, χιλιες φορες ακουσα την κουβεντα αυτη και ειπα σωστο αυτο και το κανω πράξη αλλά τιποτα τιποτα δεν αλλαζε. απλά πάντα δημιουργουσα στο κεφαλι μου φανταστικα σεναρια για να βιωνω ψευδαίσθηση ευτυχιας και να καυπτω τα κενα της δικης μου πραγματικοτητας. κοινωνική φοβια παντα ειχα αν και την εχω περιορισει αρκετα τα τελευταια χρονια. και λυμενο το οικονομικο θεμα να έχεις δε σημαινει ότι παιρνας ωραία. έβλεπα τους άλλους να ναι παρεες και να γλεντανε μαζι τη ζωή και εγω την εβγαζα στο σπιτι με νευρα και απογοητευση που δεν ειχα φιλους. όρεξη είχα και ήθελα όμως δεν κολλούσα, δεν είχα φίλους ή αυτους που πλησιαζα δεν καταφερνα να τους κανω φιλους ή με απέρριπταν. να λείπει το καταμματα σ αυτα που υποτιθεται εκανα.......ίσως...λόγος ο φοβος, μπορεί...πόσο θα πάει?

----------


## anonymous_1

Ιωάννη βγήκες για σπουδές? Έφυγες από τον τόπο των γονιών σου? Ξεκίνησες κάποιο χόμπυ? Εργάζεσαι? Ξέρω ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι τους είναι δύσκολο να κοινωνικοποιηθούν..Το καταλαβαίνω πιο καλά από κάποιον άλλο που θα δει όλα αυτά που γράφεις παράλογα αλλά τα απλά έναν καφέ, μία κουβέντα μπορείς να την έχεις..Μικρή στο σχολείο και γω δεν είχα παρέες, δεν έβγαινα τα Σάββατα, έβλεπα όλη μέρα τηλεόραση και επειδή ήμουν καλή μαθήτρια όλοι πίστευαν ότι δεν έβγαινα λόγω διαβάσματος. Όταν πέρασα στο πανεπιστήμιο τον πρώτο χρόνο ήταν δύσκολα κάπως έτσι απογοητεύσεις κτλ, ένιωθα να τρώω πόρτα σε προσπάθεια για παρέα. Μετά πήρα την απόφαση να κάνω πράγματα σε χώρους με πολλά άτομα, να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι δεν είναι προσωπικό απλά τυγχαίνει να θέλω να γνωρίσω άτομα που δεν ταιριάζω..ε και κάπως έτσι το ξεπέρασα. Δεν είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μιλήσεις να κοινωνικοποιηθείς. Στην αρχή θα κάνεις κάποιες υποχωρήσεις, δε θα είσαι με άτομα που ταιριάζεις απόλυτα, αλλά με αυτό τον τρόπο θα μάθεις να φέρεσαι σε όλες τις σχέσεις σου στις φιλικές , στις ερωτικές σε όλες. Απλά στην πράξη κρύβεται το μυστικό. Στη συνειδητοποίηση και στην απενεχοποίηση των φόβων σου. Ξεκίνα να κοινωνικοποιείσαι από τη δουλειά σου αν δουλεύεις, πάνε κάποιο χόμπυ, τέννις, ζωγραφική κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## ioannis2

Ανώνυμη, όλα αυτα που μου λες τα έχω κάνει, όλα! όμως και πέρσι τετοια μέρα πάλι εδώ ήμουν και πάλι τα ιδια συζητούσα.

----------


## filippa

Καλησπέρα!

hope...εισαι εδω???? 
Μια ερώτηση πριν απ' όλα τα άλλα....μας έρχεται κάποια ειδοποίηση ότι κάποιος έγραψε στο θέμα που έχουμε γράψει??

----------


## hope.

> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> hope...εισαι εδω???? 
> Μια ερώτηση πριν απ' όλα τα άλλα....μας έρχεται κάποια ειδοποίηση ότι κάποιος έγραψε στο θέμα που έχουμε γράψει??


Καλησπέρα!
όχι δεν έρχεται κάποια ειδοποίηση...
Και κάτι άσχετο...η κοινωνική φοβία είναι κληρονομική?

----------


## anonymous_1

> Καλησπέρα!
> όχι δεν έρχεται κάποια ειδοποίηση...
> Και κάτι άσχετο...η κοινωνική φοβία είναι κληρονομική?


Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι κληρονομική. Απλά καμιά φορά οι ίδιες συνθήκες περιβάλλοντος βοηθούν στην ανάπτυξη της κοινωνικής φοβίας. Δηλ δύο αδέρφια λόγω περιβάλλοντος μπορούν να αναπτύξουν κοινωνική φοβία πιο πιθανόν.

----------


## hope.

Και τελικα ειλικρινα δεν εχω καταλαβει αν αυτο που νιωθω ειναι οντως κοινωνικη φοβια ή απλες φοβίες και κολληματα του μυαλου μου....

----------


## ioannis2

πιστευω είναι θεμα περιβάλλοντος σε παιδική ηλικία, δεν ειναι κληρονομικοτητα. Οι περιορισμοί, οι μειωσεις, οι εκφοβισμοί και η ελλειψη κοινωνικων κινητρων και ερεθισματων στην ηλικια αυτη ειναι το ξεκινημα του προβληματος, δλδ εκει που ο χαρακτηρας αρχιζει να γραφεται, ειναι οι αιτιες του προβληματος, σε μια ηλικια δλδ που το ατομο δεν εχει ικανοτητα διακρισης ως προς τις επιλογες του και ετσι η φοβια γινεται μερος του υποσυνειδητου του και κατευθυνει καθε του πραξη. και με την παροδο του χρονου το προβλημα αν δεν αντιμετωπιστει γινεται πιο εντονο.

----------


## hope.

Ξέρει κανείς πόσο κοστίζει μια επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο?

----------


## stefanakis

> Ξέρει κανείς πόσο κοστίζει μια επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο?


γεια σας και απο μενα, τωρα τελευταια το βρηκα αυτο το site και το βρησκο ενδιαφερον να πω!εγω οταν καταλαβα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τη συμπεριφορά μου πηγα σε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας στη θεσσαλονικη ΤΖΑΜΠΑ αλλα δεν εγινε δουλεια και τα παρατησα. εμαθα ομωσ οτι εχω κοινωνικη φοβια.με πιανουν συμπτωματα που περιεγραψες οπως οταν τρωω μπροστα σε κοσμο οταν ειναι να μιλισω σε κοσμο τα χανω τελειως κ.τ.λ.τωρα προσπαθω μονοσ δεν το ξερει κανεις οτι εχω αυτο το προβλημα ισα ισα νομιζουν οτι ειμαι αλανι και ετσι αλλα η ψυχη μου το ξερει τι τραβαω!για να πας ψυχολογο θελει πολλα λεφτα νομιζω!ασε που με το που πας σε λενε χαπια!θελω μια μερα να ξυπνησω και ετσι απλα να μην εχω αυτο το αγχοσ "καταστροφικο".

----------


## hope.

> γεια σας και απο μενα, τωρα τελευταια το βρηκα αυτο το site και το βρησκο ενδιαφερον να πω!εγω οταν καταλαβα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τη συμπεριφορά μου πηγα σε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας στη θεσσαλονικη ΤΖΑΜΠΑ αλλα δεν εγινε δουλεια και τα παρατησα. εμαθα ομωσ οτι εχω κοινωνικη φοβια.με πιανουν συμπτωματα που περιεγραψες οπως οταν τρωω μπροστα σε κοσμο οταν ειναι να μιλισω σε κοσμο τα χανω τελειως κ.τ.λ.τωρα προσπαθω μονοσ δεν το ξερει κανεις οτι εχω αυτο το προβλημα ισα ισα νομιζουν οτι ειμαι αλανι και ετσι αλλα η ψυχη μου το ξερει τι τραβαω!για να πας ψυχολογο θελει πολλα λεφτα νομιζω!ασε που με το που πας σε λενε χαπια!θελω μια μερα να ξυπνησω και ετσι απλα να μην εχω αυτο το αγχοσ "καταστροφικο".


Aλανάκος και εσύ εε?χεχε! καλά το λες, η ψυχούλα μας το ξέρει....Δεν το μπορώ άλλο, προσπαθώ να το καταπολεμήσω και ίσως το λάθος που και οι δύο κάνουμε είναι ότι δεν το μοιραζόμαστε με κάποιον....(Φίλο, οικογένεια κλπ...δεν εννοώ ψυχολόγο)

----------


## ioannis2

> γεια σας και απο μενα, τωρα τελευταια το βρηκα αυτο το site και το βρησκο ενδιαφερον να πω!εγω οταν καταλαβα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τη συμπεριφορά μου πηγα σε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας στη θεσσαλονικη ΤΖΑΜΠΑ αλλα δεν εγινε δουλεια και τα παρατησα. εμαθα ομωσ οτι εχω κοινωνικη φοβια.με πιανουν συμπτωματα που περιεγραψες οπως οταν τρωω μπροστα σε κοσμο οταν ειναι να μιλισω σε κοσμο τα χανω τελειως κ.τ.λ.τωρα προσπαθω μονοσ δεν το ξερει κανεις οτι εχω αυτο το προβλημα ισα ισα νομιζουν οτι ειμαι αλανι και ετσι αλλα η ψυχη μου το ξερει τι τραβαω!για να πας ψυχολογο θελει πολλα λεφτα νομιζω!ασε που με το που πας σε λενε χαπια!θελω μια μερα να ξυπνησω και ετσι απλα να μην εχω αυτο το αγχοσ "καταστροφικο".


Προσπάθησε στη σκέψη σου να εκλογικεύσεις τους φόβους σου. Να καταλάβεις ότι οι φοβοι αυτοι που περιγραφεις ειναι παράλογοι, ότι είναι αδύνατο από τις συμπεριφορες που περιγραφεις να παθεις οποιαδηποτε ζημια, ότι ειναι απλά μια έμμονη ιδεα χωρίς αντίκρισμα στην πραγματικότητα, ότι την πραγματική ζημιά την παθαίνεις όταν αποφεύγεις λόγω του φόβου, ότι πάντα εκ των υστερων σου αποδεικνυεται ότι οι φοβίες σου διαψεύδονται. Να μαθεις να ξεχωριζεις στη σκεψη σου σαν εσωτερική παρατηρηση το λογικό από το παράλογο και το διαστρεβλωμένο, να γίνεις ικανός να κανεις μεσα σου αυτή τη διακριση όταν οι σκεψεις βρισκονται σε εξέλιξη και να ελέγχεις ως παράλογη και μετα να διωχνεις ή να περιοριζεις τη διαστρεβλωση. Ή δοκίμαζε αυτο που υποτίθεται σε φοβιζει στην πράξη ώστε να σου επιβεβαιώνεται πόσο λανθασμενη ήταν η πεποίθηση σου. Με την εξοικείωση σ αυτα που υποτιθεται φοβίζουν, αφου δλδ σου αποδειχθει μ αυτους τους τροπους το παραλογο τους, ο φοβος σταδιακα περιορίζεται. Δυστυχως πολλές φορες εξοικειωνόμαστε τόσο πολύ με τις διαστρεβλωμένες σκέψεις, δλδ τις παραλογες φοβιες, που το άγχος, μόλις βρεθουμε σε μια κατασταση έρχεται αυτοματα. Τοτε να εισαι σε θέση να καταλάβεις ποιες ειναι οι σκέψεις που δημιουργούν αυτό το άγχος, να τις ξεδιαλύνεις και να τις κατανοήσεις ως παραλογες με τους ιδιους τροπους που ειπαμε πιο πριν.

----------


## stefanakis

> Aλανάκος και εσύ εε?χεχε! καλά το λες, η ψυχούλα μας το ξέρει....Δεν το μπορώ άλλο, προσπαθώ να το καταπολεμήσω και ίσως το λάθος που και οι δύο κάνουμε είναι ότι δεν το μοιραζόμαστε με κάποιον....(Φίλο, οικογένεια κλπ...δεν εννοώ ψυχολόγο)


δε ξερω τι να πω! παντος σε φιλο δε το λεω ,μονο σε γονεις μου αν θα το ελεγα αλλα και παλι δε νομιζω.θα το παλεψω μόνος!

----------


## stefanakis

> Προσπάθησε στη σκέψη σου να εκλογικεύσεις τους φόβους σου. Να καταλάβεις ότι οι φοβοι αυτοι που περιγραφεις ειναι παράλογοι, ότι είναι αδύνατο από τις συμπεριφορες που περιγραφεις να παθεις οποιαδηποτε ζημια, ότι ειναι απλά μια έμμονη ιδεα χωρίς αντίκρισμα στην πραγματικότητα, ότι την πραγματική ζημιά την παθαίνεις όταν αποφεύγεις λόγω του φόβου, ότι πάντα εκ των υστερων σου αποδεικνυεται ότι οι φοβίες σου διαψεύδονται. Να μαθεις να ξεχωριζεις στη σκεψη σου σαν εσωτερική παρατηρηση το λογικό από το παράλογο και το διαστρεβλωμένο, να γίνεις ικανός να κανεις μεσα σου αυτή τη διακριση όταν οι σκεψεις βρισκονται σε εξέλιξη και να ελέγχεις ως παράλογη και μετα να διωχνεις ή να περιοριζεις τη διαστρεβλωση. Ή δοκίμαζε αυτο που υποτίθεται σε φοβιζει στην πράξη ώστε να σου επιβεβαιώνεται πόσο λανθασμενη ήταν η πεποίθηση σου. Με την εξοικείωση σ αυτα που υποτιθεται φοβίζουν, αφου δλδ σου αποδειχθει μ αυτους τους τροπους το παραλογο τους, ο φοβος σταδιακα περιορίζεται. Δυστυχως πολλές φορες εξοικειωνόμαστε τόσο πολύ με τις διαστρεβλωμένες σκέψεις, δλδ τις παραλογες φοβιες, που το άγχος, μόλις βρεθουμε σε μια κατασταση έρχεται αυτοματα. Τοτε να εισαι σε θέση να καταλάβεις ποιες ειναι οι σκέψεις που δημιουργούν αυτό το άγχος, να τις ξεδιαλύνεις και να τις κατανοήσεις ως παραλογες με τους ιδιους τροπους που ειπαμε πιο πριν.


ευχαριστω πολυ γιαννη για τη συμβουλη! προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι θετικα αλλα και παλι με πιανει το αγχος.ειδικα εαν εχει ζεστη σε ενα μεροσ γιατι με πιανει εφιδρωση

----------


## filippa

Καλησπέρα hope κ στους λοιπούς!!!

Που λες....κ εγώ έχω αρκετά απ' αυτά που έχεις εσύ κ όπως είπες κ για σένα (απ ότι λένε οι άλλοι) δεν υστερώ σε κάτι. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακριβώς κοινωνική φοβία ή τάση αλλά πιστεύω ότι φταίει η χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση που έχουμε διότι απλά αν είμασταν σίγουρες για τον εαυτό μας δεν θα είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε στο να περπατήσουμε αλλά ούτε κ στο να μιλήσουμε. Είναι ακριβώς αυτό!!

Το περιβάλλον μου δεν ήταν αυστηρό ίσα ίσα, εγώ το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι έχει να κάνει με βιώματα της παιδικής ηλικίας που δεν θυμαμαι καν (πχ. εχω ακούσει από την μητέρα μου ότι επειδή ο αδερφός μου ζήλευε δεν με έπαιρνε πολύ αγκαλιά κ ίσως να το εξέλαβα ως ένα είδος απόρριψης - δεν ξέρω).

Πιστέυω ότι θέλει εξάσκηση το θέμα. Περεμπιπτόντως κ μένα όλοι με θεωρούν κοινωνική κ δεν μασάω κ το λέω στις φίλες μου. Που να δεις όταν πρόκειται για άντρα.....χαμός...μεγάλη κότα...χαχα

Όσο για ψυχολόγο.....να πας σε κάποιον....έχουν πέσει οι τιμές....γύρω στα €50,00 άνετα πιστεύω βρίσκεις μπορεί κ πιο λίγο!! Θα σε βοηθήσει και δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσει χάπια - απαγορεύεται - μόνο οι ψυχίατροι έχουν το δικαίωμα. Εγώ πάω σε μια...για άλλο θέμα βέβαια ξεκίνησα πιο σοβαρό ΙΨΔ, της έχω αναφέρει κ αυτό αλλά είχαμε εστιάσει στο άλλο αρχικά! Θα το αναλύσουμε κ αυτό βέβαια!

Κάνε την αρχή αν έχεις αυτά περίπου τα χρήματα κ βλέπεις....αν είσαι ικανοποιημένη συνεχίζεις όσο θες!!!!

Αυτά...καλή επιτυχία κ μην μασάς...εξάσκησηηη!!!!!

----------

